# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Calendrier d'allocation de ressources (algorithme de Rayrole) [Sources]

## genetin

Voici un module qui implmente l'algorithme de Rayrole, pour grer un calendrier d'allocation de ressources.

L'algorithme est un peu long  expliquer. Si vous avez besoin de dtails, le mieux est d'aller sur http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithme_de_Rayrole

Ce code gre un calendrier fixe dans le temps. Si quelqu'un a dvelopp la fonction "dcalage du calendrier", il pourra complter ce module.

----------

